# Where are they at in galveston??



## speckledslammer151 (Jul 30, 2013)

Headed down there for a week is the surf any good right now?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

This past sat was a bust. Lots of big gafftop. Fun to fight but not what we were looking for. Thurs and fri of this week look to be the best but I won't be able to give it a go till sat. 
Best of luck and post up how you do.


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

If you have access to a boat fish the guts in San Luis pass... Use a heavy jig (1/4oz) and reel slow... That's how I was catching good trout the other wknd.


----------

